# Finished................



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 5, 2019)

Turning and polishing some more of Don Ward's Prairie Rattlesnake skin 
Bolt Action and Lever Action Pen blank that were cast using Polyester Resin.

Les


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow Les, it looks like a small factory set-up in the background, of the second pic. You do some amazing work with the lathe, and you must have a lot of money tied up in pens and other turned items. It would take forever, for me to sell the amount of items you sell/make in a year.

Len


----------



## mark james (Sep 5, 2019)

You need more blanks Les...


----------



## John Eldeen (Sep 5, 2019)

Les you are a  machine


----------



## WriteON (Sep 6, 2019)

Gonna make some nice looking pens.


----------

